# How to photograph an invisible spider



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

That is an awesome spider and great picture.


----------



## hgfx (Apr 26, 2008)

Great capture.... Did you feel like someone was watching you?.... Those eyes!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Thing has got some trippy eyeballs

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Amazing picture, and oh my god spiders are scary...


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

that is an awesome picture. nature can be truly amazing sometimes.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

jmsaltfish797 said:


> that is an awesome picture. nature can be truly amazing sometimes.


Thanks!
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

WOW great shot!


----------

